# Thought i'd share a couple fish images



## drodgers (29 Oct 2014)

Just playing around this afternoon home from work with a bug 
The first two from today and some older shots.
My favorite in my planted tank Bloodfins 

Sail fin is in my african tank


----------



## Andy D (29 Oct 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Crossocheilus (29 Oct 2014)

Might I ask what camera and settings you used? I am just beginning to wonder how much it would cost to get some proper photography gear so that I can get great aquarium shots, so it would be of great help.


----------



## drodgers (29 Oct 2014)

Sorry don't mean to sound crude but it's not the camera that takes good pictures.
I decent DSLR with aperture priority and a good macro lens and lots of practice Ive found that using a off camera flash and shooting at a angle yields the best results.(buy a used one !)

This camera is a Nikon d90 and takes a good picture but when i was doing nature i needed a better d700 full frame so i could crop more of my images.
sample of  my cropped images


----------



## Crossocheilus (29 Oct 2014)

I've seen a lot of people also say that the key is not the camera itself but the macro lens and the lighting. What do you mean by shooting at an angle?

Oh and sorry for the hijack of the thread, I really do appreciate your help as I am a complete newbie when it comes to proper photography.

And I hope you get well soon!


----------



## drodgers (29 Oct 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> What do you mean by shooting at an angle?


less distortion from the glass then when you shoot head on.


----------



## drodgers (30 Oct 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> And I hope you get well soon!


thank you!


----------



## Vivian Andrew (30 Oct 2014)

Nice photos


----------



## abrooks12376 (30 Oct 2014)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Edvet (30 Oct 2014)

Nice shots!


----------

